

Would you risk $31,000 for milliseconds of application response time?  - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/03/30/would-you-risk-31000-for-milliseconds-of-application-response-time.aspx

======
sho
Your thesis is at odds with the experiences of others. For example, Marissa
Mayer from Google once noted that a 500ms delay in search results directly
resulted in a 20% drop in traffic. And Amazon's A/B testing indicated that
even a slowdown of 100ms resulted in a measurable drop in sales.

Speed definitely matters.

